# The GX3 lives!



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

The GX3 lives! (maybe). 
Good news for all of us that were gutted when the news came last summer that VW had decided not to go ahead with plans to produce the GX3 3-wheeler concept. It seems the the GX3 may not be dead after all, if a company called Defiant Motors has its way. 
A quote from the Defiant Motors website: http://www.defiantmotors.com/
"Defiant Motors is a small company that was formed to work with large automakers to help bring out niche vehicles. For our first vehicle we are looking at the GX3 concept from Volkswagen..."
This news story is being covered here:
http://www.autoblog.com/2007/0...ffort/
http://www.leftlanenews.com/sm....html
http://vwgazette.blogspot.com/....html
From the VW Gazette site:
"But now, a group that calls themselves Defiant Motors is willing to assume all legal responsibility if it means seeing the GX3 project revived. Defiant Motors is currently gauging interest in the GX3. They are currently asking people who are interested in the GX3 to sign up on their website."
I'm sure this news will warm the hearts of GX3 enthusiasts, and rattle the cages of its opponents (again), but I know where my heart lies and I've already signed up on the Defiant Motors website to express my interest. 
Let the games begin...

.


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (CV Joint)*

I'm glad someone else has faith in the project-too bad VW did not, and sadly will most certainly not partner with someone else for badging purposes.
VW: I love the motorcycle I bought in place of the GX3.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (kuklaki)*

A far cry from GX3 lives.. but thanks for the info... 
I highly doubt vw would do it, but if It means GX3 is back in consideration on any level... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_A far cry from GX3 lives.. 

True. I took a little liberties with a sensational thread title. But this _is_ the best GX3 news in the past 9 months!
I've got my fingers crossed. Did you register on their site?
.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (CV Joint)*

I"d love to see them make it to production with them. That would be a great nice weather vehicle. I'll be watching for more info on this.....


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_True. I took a little liberties with a sensational thread title. But this _is_ the best GX3 news in the past 9 months!
I've got my fingers crossed. Did you register on their site?


Yeah, I guess I'm still a little ticked off on the subject. My frustration is not directed at you in any way. I like others had money set aside for this. VW has really disappointed me in the past couple years with highlighting some very exiting concepts, then letting them dwindle away. 
I honestly can not see how this effort would be appealing to VW. Sure it may help quiet concerns for litigation, but allowing it to be marketed by a new unknown company does not seem to have much upside for VW from what I can see. 
I did register, with the hopes that the added buzz will get vw to rethink this. Perhaps that is all this company is looking to do as well. 








PS.. there is still a spot in my garage waiting for a GX3....


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Just registered. Is there a way to see how many people have signed up already?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (BoostedVeeDub)*

registered


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (BoostedVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedVeeDub* »_Just registered. Is there a way to see how many people have signed up already?

This is Aaron, the founder of Defiant Motors.
To answer the main question that most people here seem to have, here's why we think VW may take us up on this business proposition:
The GX3 design is effectively done, so they have already spent a good bit of money on research / development. Also, it apparently costs them about $10k to make them. Therefore we are eliminating the one thing that prevented them from producing it previously (lawsuits) and giving them the opportunity to profit and hopefully make up the initial r&d costs. Even if they ended up selling them to us a bit below what they would charge dealerships it would still likely end up in a nice profit for them.
For now we are encouraging anyone interested to sign up on the site, as we're hoping that coming to VW with a large list of potential customers will further encourage them to bring the GX3 back. And to answer your specific question, there is no way to currently view the number of people registered, but in roughly our first week and a half with fairly low traffic we've had over 100 people already sign up.

And as an aside, this was all started because I really want a GX3 myself, so even if it just gets VW to reconsider producing it I'll be happy


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (Defiant00)*

Welcome Aaron! 
I really support what you're doing. Last summer, I took my framed GX3 poster off the wall and put it in storage when VW pulled the plug. Looks like its time to hang it up again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (CV Joint)*

I'm back! What a pleasant surprise. It's nice to have hope...
I was on the Atom forum of all places last night where I got wind of this possibility, and I'm quite excited!
I went to go post here (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2382582&page=1), hoping to alert the many others who had shown interest in the past, but I was unable to do so; I think because it is archived. 
I would venture to guess that there are many who want a GX3, but they are simply not aware that Defiant is trying to make this happen...
Maybe worth PM'ing those folks in that archived thread? I know I would have appreciated the notification...
Aaron, thanks for chiming-in!
I'm going to register now...










_Modified by TonyB GX3 at 9:55 AM 4-21-2007_


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (TonyB GX3)*

Replying simply to check the box for email notifications for this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (TonyB GX3)*

I am ready to do what needs to be done to get the GX3 here.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (Defiant00)*

Aaron.. thank you for checking in and answering questions here... As I'm sure you know there are a lot of people who would be very excited if this was back in consideration. 
Please understand my concerns are not meant to discourage, but to see how viable this venture would be.
I understand the fact that vw would be able to recoupe some of their R&D dollars if they did partner up with another company to market, sell/ service...However, one of the most appealing things for me was the fact that they were made by VW themselves. The possibility that service and parts would be able to be had through traditional channels is very appealing. Although I would likely purchase one if they were not able to be serviced at my local vw dealer, it would have to be a fair weather toy more than a fuel efficient summer commuter.
How do you intend to handle service and parts?


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I'm a little confused. When VW was going through this they collected a list of names as well. I would imagine this time around of collecting names would be the same number and most likely less names collected.
So is the list of names for Defiant to move forward with this or is it for VW? I'm sure VW is well aware of how many they can sell already. How is a secondary list going to help?


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (BoostedVeeDub)*

The list of names is for a couple things. First is a list of customers for us (Defiant Motors) so that we can keep everyone up to date with what's going on. Just based off of general interest shown we definitely want to go through with this if we can partner with VW.
Second is to be used to encourage VW to go ahead with the deal, but as you have already stated, they most likely already have more information than we could supply about potential customers







Still, if there's a chance it'll help get the GX3 on the market then we're trying to do so.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (Defiant00)*

How's this coming along? Anything that we can do to help?


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (Eurojet Racing)*

Aaron, do you have an idea, or time frame as to when you'd like to approach VW on this proposistion? And if not, please kindly share what it is that you are waiting for... Thanks much for the glimmer of hope!


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

This would be sweet. I dont get how mini bikes are ok to drive on the street but not this .


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_This would be sweet. I dont get how mini bikes are ok to drive on the street but not this .

I don't what you mean about mini bikes, but the GX3 is perfectly okay and legal to drive on the street as it is. Similar 3-wheel vehicles such as the Campagna T-Rex and Grinnall Scorpion III are already on the roads in the US in limited numbers. Of course the they cost a lot more than the $17K target set for the GX3.
And I think the GX3 looks a whole lot better than the T-Rex.









.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

I know it looks a lot different... and will be most likely a lot more than the proposed price of a GX3, but will this be coming to the States?
http://www.rsportscars.com/eng...p.asp
It sounds like it is going to happen in Europe though... Rear-wheel steering. FWD though, but heck, that might actually be a good thing in a vehicle like this where oversteer might not be so pleasant.
I believe it will use the same engine in the current MINI...


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

I believe it will be for racing purposes only and not offered to the general public.


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: The GX3 lives! (TonyB GX3)*

Sorry it took a couple days here to get back to this thread.
We have actually already approached VW and are just waiting to hear back at this point. I'm hoping we'll at least know if it's being considered within the next week or so, but obviously can't promise anything just yet.
I'd also like to thank those who have signed up on the site, as we've been quite pleased with the response (especially considering that all we have is a "we're trying" right now).

...now, as far as general time frame, if this does go through I'd love to try and see GX3s on the road this year









_Quote, originally posted by *TonyB GX3* »_Aaron, do you have an idea, or time frame as to when you'd like to approach VW on this proposistion? And if not, please kindly share what it is that you are waiting for... Thanks much for the glimmer of hope!



_Modified by Defiant00 at 12:44 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Besides the performance capabilities the open cockpit, one of the things that has always attracted me to the GX3 is the styling. 
In my opinion, you only need to look at this 3-wheeler from Australia, to gain an appreciation for how well styled the GX3 really is.
The Bonning Roadster:
























More here, including a shot of the front of this beast: http://www.worldcarfans.com/ne...er-au
.



_Modified by CV Joint at 8:39 AM 5-5-2007_


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

what were the "lawsuit" issues that I keep hearing people refer to?


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

yuck, that looks like a cross of something from the F&F and MadMax.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (IlliniVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IlliniVW* »_what were the "lawsuit" issues that I keep hearing people refer to?

I believe the "lawsuit" issues were based upon idea that although the GX3 would be classified as a motorcycle for registration and safety/emission purposes, it would appeal to a broader group of owners, especially since it would drive like a car. 
Motorcycle riders, as a group, are well aware of risks and rewards when riding. Of course there are "squids" who do stupid things on bikes, but mostly it is clearly understood by riders that motorcycling -- as with many fun things, (horseback riding, scuba diving, hang gliding, surfing, etc.) -- can be dangerous. And responsible participants wear the right gear and understand the risks. 
However, the concern was that some car-based GX3 drivers would expect the GX3 to be more like a sports car (say a Miata) than a motorcycle. Some GX3 drivers/passengers may not recognize the GX3 would be missing things people take for granted in cars: e.g.. crumple zones, ABS, airbags, 5 mph bumpers, a windshield, ESP, etc (not to mention a 4th wheel!







) and therefore GX3 occupants would need to consciously assume the risk of driving/riding in the vehicle.
So with the GX3 coming from a big company with perceived deep pockets, the concern was that VW could end up very exposed to lawsuits in this very lawsuit-happy country from somebody who was injured in a GX3. You can imageing the lawyers asking questions of a VW rep like: "How my airbags in a VW Jetta? How many in a VW GX3? If airbags are good enough for a Jetta, why not for a GX3?" and doing it in front of a bunch of car-driving jurors. This is why VW chickened out.
Of course other big companies happily sell products that could have potential liability issues, and that doesn't stop them. (think Honda) One of the newest is the CanAm Spyder 3-wheeler which is something like a wheeled snowmobile. This is a vehicle which doesn't behave like a motorcycle (it doesn't lean) or a car (since you straddle it with no seat belts), but yet it's on the market this year. http://spyder.brp.com/








So what will be needed for Defiant to sell a GX3? I'll leave that to Aaron of Defiant, but my guesses are: 1) a big ugly warning label on the dash? 2) smaller financial pockets to make Defiant less of a target compared to VW? 3) sell it as a kit car so the owner is the final builder? 
I hope we'll soon learn more... 

.



_Modified by CV Joint at 3:35 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Most excellent explanation there.
As far as the potential steps we'd like to take we'd actually like to do a bit less than that. While we are considering putting some sort of warning label (I personally would like to put this: "This is a motorcycle. Seriously." but I don't think VW would necessarily appreciate that







)
Also most likely would have some sort of waiver to sign upon purchasing.
As far as selling it as a kit, while it may be considered it's not what we're at least initially wanting to do. And for the 'smaller financial pockets' we don't believe it really needs to be addressed and that the waiver and sticker should cover us properly...of course, as a small company it would be true compared to VW though


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

Aaron, thanks keeping us informed, and addressing our questions. A waiver is not a problem for me, and I would venture to guess the vast majority interested in the GX3.
A kit would be fine by me also, so long as it wasn't from the ground-up as I've been there before in my younger days; and just don't want to dedicate such time now.
Signing a waiver, making this into some type of kit, and waiting are doable from my perspective. That said, keeping it below 20k, and most importantly, delivering on perfromance are a must. The pulling of 1.25 g's (as claimed) is why I'm here, and I truly hope this information is true.
Aaron, should we have reason for hope based upon past successes of Defiant or like companies?


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Our ideal result would be having the GX3 fully assembled and in dealerships, a kit would really be a sort of second attempt (although if VW seems more interested in going that direction then we'd definitely prefer to do so if that's how we'd have to go to get the GX3 out).
As far as price and performance, at this point we have no further specifics than what has been announced online. According to one article the current design could be built for a good bit under $17k, so if that is accurate then we definitely want to keep to the original price estimates. We also have no reason to doubt VWs performance numbers, so those should remain the same (it's the reason we've taken an interest in the GX3 in the first place).
As far as hoping for success, honestly, it's too early to say. I would say that this seems more likely than an attempt for most other concepts since it was so close to production, but nothing further than that.
Obviously we hope that VW thinks it's a good idea, but I do imagine that it would take a good bit to motivate them to bring it back. I can say that at this point we have had contact with multiple people from VW that were involved with the GX3 and the interest does seem to be there, but I would stress that these are not the people who make the decisions as to whether this will go through. Obviously people who worked on the GX3 are quite passionate about the vehicle, and I hope that those people being interested in its revival will help spread the word internally at VW, but of course those who worked on it don't have the final say.
I'll definitely be keeping the forum updated as we have new information (we've got a couple emails we're waiting to hear back from VW on that could answer some questions), and will also be emailing everyone who's registered as soon as we have some definite news. While we can't promise anything just yet I definitely appreciate this forum and the interest shown and we're all hoping for some good news soon


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

I appreciate your frankness Aaron, as much as I do the challenge at hand! I'll stop harassing with you pesky questions, and let you work your magic. If you sense where I/we can help along the way, please don't hesitate... Thanks much! Tony


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (TonyB GX3)*

Heh, harass away








This started because I was someone who really wanted a GX3 as well and so I figured it didn't hurt to at least try. I'd much rather be known as the person who tried to get the GX3 revived (and potentially failed) than just going along with VW's decision without doing anything. So even now when we don't have anything new to announce I really enjoy seeing the interest and talking about the GX3.
And trust me, as soon as I hear back from VW if it looks like they're at all interested, emails and phone calls will be in order (yet again!) and at that point all the support will be greatly appreciated










_Modified by Defiant00 at 11:54 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I believe our email server may have just blown up, so here is what I have been attempting to send out:
*This is Aaron Mady from Defiant Motors.
I am happy to announce that we have been impressed with the overall response to our project and have now gotten in contact with VW. We have heard back from multiple people at VW who had a hand in the GX3 design and, just recently, one of the people who would have a direct say in whether this goes forward.
While we have not yet reached a formal agreement, this at least means that VW is willing to consider our proposal. Now we are merely waiting for VW to get back to us with specifics.
That's all for now, we'll be keeping everyone updated as things progress. *

While it isn't anything definite, at least now we can stop worrying about getting an immediate 'No' back from VW. Looks like they'll at least seriously consider it.


_Modified by Defiant00 at 12:14 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Midwest-AMG (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

Good job Aaron. Atleast there's still hope. I'm glad that VW hasn't slammed the door on the idea all together. When first heard news that GX3 production was canceled. I was hoping Lotus would have picked up the ball and kept running with it. It's good to see someone else is willing to do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedVeeDub)*

bump so more people see this... Hopefully a descision maker at vw...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mindy Fairweather (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a pretty cool design and I would rock it around town.


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mindy Fairweather)*

Good news Aaron! Glad to hear that it sounds like VW is open to some type of deal. Hope you get your email sorted-out soon; but if not, your post here did the trick, at least for me...


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

The email goofiness was a combination of someone having typo'd their email address (ending in ,com instead of .com) and then having our email server go down temporarily right when we tracked that down.
It all appears to be cooperating now at least


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

Positive news indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Aaron.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Stoked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

I'd like to see this on the street... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_I'd like to see this on the street... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are not alone...


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Malone)*

How are things coming along? Just checking in to see whats the latest and the greatest.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

Would this be registered as a motorcycle or a car? I'm seeing HOV lane in this baby...


----------



## TonyB GX3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Not a car. Use of the HOV lane is a major selling point for me, as is the gas mileage, and most importantly the performance...


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Would this be registered as a motorcycle or a car? I'm seeing HOV lane in this baby...









Can a hearse go on the HOV lane?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Would this be registered as a motorcycle or a car? I'm seeing HOV lane in this baby...









You bet! You might want to do some research on all the information concerning the GX3 when it debuted as a concept in January 2006. Two salient points that stick with me: 1) Yes, it would be considered a motorcycle 2) It will pull 1.25G's in cornering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time for some refresher pictures for all of us:


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Eurojet Racing)*

We've contacted VW and have heard back from someone who would have a direct say in this. While the response wasn't any sort of immediate confirmation (obviously no single person from VW could make that sort of decision) it also was not an immediate 'no'. Honestly, this dismisses our greatest worry that our offer would not even be considered, but doesn't guarantee anything beyond that.
VW is currently looking into details and where the project stands and will then be getting back to us. As soon as we have any further news we'll then let you all know









_Quote, originally posted by *Eurojet Racing* »_How are things coming along? Just checking in to see whats the latest and the greatest.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

chirp, chirp, chiiiiiiiiirrrrrrppp.


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*

As soon as we have further news we'll be passing it along here.
It's been a couple weeks at this point, and we look at not having heard anything back just yet as a good sign, as it means our proposal is being seriously considered.

_Quote, originally posted by *Dynamic Rollover* »_chirp, chirp, chiiiiiiiiirrrrrrppp.


----------



## TurboDoc (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Defiant00)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just registered


_Modified by TurboDoc at 8:19 PM 5-28-2007_


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

Registered as well. If this thing can be had for around $17k, you have a buyer right here.


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (chiefsalami)*

Good to see further interest!
While we don't yet have further information from VW, I suspect pricing details is one of the things we'll know when we hear back from them. From our current understanding of the GX3 I can make a couple unofficial predictions about price though.
It looks like if this does go through we should be able to offer the base GX3 for under $17k. I suspect a fully optioned vehicle would bump that price up a few thousand, but we know even less about VW's planned options, so that's just speculation. I imagine we'll have a wealth of information to share with everyone when we hear back from VW (assuming it's a positive response), but yes, we definitely intend to try and keep it under the proposed $17k.










_Quote, originally posted by *chiefsalami* »_Registered as well. If this thing can be had for around $17k, you have a buyer right here.


----------



## unitedgti (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

do you know if there is any kind of option to have a removable top/windscreen, or would this be compleatly insane to have as a daily driver?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (unitedgti)*

I believe both were mentioned as planned by VW in one of the GX3 articles a while back, but I'm not positive. At this point we don't have any further information than everyone here, but I know VW was aware that those were being asked for.
Assuming this goes through it is something that we'd like to offer, but I can't really guarantee anything right now. I'd like to think that even if we were unable to offer anything that other companies would probably offer their own solutions though.
Honestly though, I'd consider it as much of a daily driver as any other motorcycle. I don't know if I'd personally get one with a roof or windscreen (I like simplicity) but I'd probably at least drive it whenever weather permitted. So daily driving it might not be crazy, but I don't think I'd consider it as an only vehicle unless you're used to only having a motorcycle









_Quote, originally posted by *unitedgti* »_do you know if there is any kind of option to have a removable top/windscreen, or would this be compleatly insane to have as a daily driver?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Defiant00 at 10:01 PM 6-9-2007_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Defiant00)*

any word?


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Not yet. Personally I would think that if we had an answer to such a big business decision this quickly then it'd probably be a no, so it's probably a good thing that we don't know just yet








I would _like_ to think that we'll know something within the next couple weeks, but no guarantees.
I figure all of these have to happen before we hear back:
1. Further cost analysis.
2. Contacting of manufacturing partners.
3. Lawyers (yay).
4. Approval by some sort of group.
Realistically I suspect any one of these steps could easily delay us hearing back by a month or two. It has been about a month at this point since we got in touch, so we're just waiting patiently. I'm thinking that around two months I'll be sending out a follow up email to see where things stand, but I don't want to bug VW too much...









_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_any word?


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defiant00* »_...I would _like_ to think that we'll know something within the next couple weeks, but no guarantees.
I figure all of these have to happen before we hear back:
1. Further cost analysis.
2. Contacting of manufacturing partners.
3. Lawyers (yay).
4. Approval by some sort of group.
Realistically I suspect any one of these steps could easily delay us hearing back by a month or two. It has been about a month at this point since we got in touch, so we're just waiting patiently. I'm thinking that around two months I'll be sending out a follow up email to see where things stand, but I don't want to bug VW too much...










Well, it's been nearly three weeks since the post above. I'm still optimistic, but not very patient for any news.

.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Dont you think that your approach is a bit too passive-aggressive? 
No response for two months, to me at least, means that they are not giving this any sort of thought. 


_Modified by Dynamic Rollover at 6:29 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Dynamic Rollover)*

Well, we got an initial response saying that it was being looked into but would take some time, and that he would get back to us when he found out more information. That further response is what was being waited on.
Unfortunately, we have now received a response, and it looks like we will not be going forward with the GX3. I appreciate everyone's interest and support, and if something changes I will naturally let everyone know, but it looks like VW is no longer interested in trying other methods of bringing the GX3 out.


----------



## DaVisionz (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (Defiant00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defiant00* »_Well, we got an initial response saying that it was being looked into but would take some time, and that he would get back to us when he found out more information. That further response is what was being waited on.
Unfortunately, we have now received a response, and it looks like we will not be going forward with the GX3. I appreciate everyone's interest and support, and if something changes I will naturally let everyone know, but it looks like VW is no longer interested in trying other methods of bringing the GX3 out.

oh well, i had already registered, but I wish you and defiant luck in future endeavors!


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (DaVisionz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaVisionz* »_
oh well, i had already registered, but I wish you and defiant luck in future endeavors! 


Thanks, I appreciate it. As stated on the outset, whether or not it works out, at least we'll have tried. It is unfortunate, but I'm sure there will be more fun vehicles in the future.


----------



## CV Joint (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Defiant00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Defiant00* »_
Thanks, I appreciate it. As stated on the outset, whether or not it works out, at least we'll have tried. It is unfortunate, but I'm sure there will be more fun vehicles in the future.

Thanks for trying. 
.


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

it was too bad really. kudos to defiant for trying though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (CV Joint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Thanks for trying. 
.


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Defiant00 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (CV Joint)*

Thanks everyone, I definitely enjoyed being part of the GX3 enthusiast community and am sorry it didn't work out.
I suppose that's how it goes sometimes though...

_Quote, originally posted by *CV Joint* »_
Thanks for trying. 
.


----------

